# Portable Deck



## hoosiershooter (Feb 21, 2010)

We camp on the Ohio River for the entire season and we wanted a deck to keep everything up off the ground, but I wanted portability too since the area is prone to flooding in early spring. I priced up building 3' x 8' sections of wood decking and for my $200 budget I wasn't getting much deck. I found some pharmaceutical PVC skids/pallets that are flat on top and 48" square that we will be making our new deck from. Just place them all together and I now have a 28' x 12' deck in front of the trailer and it's easy to move out at the end of the season. We plan on putting down an outdoor bamboo rug to cover most of it.

I placed an ad on the craigslist wanted section and got lucky when I got a response from someone working for a company that we happened to do a lot of business with and got my skids for $10 each (half of what he was asking), I ended up buying all 69 that he had for myself and some fellow campers. My parents and my gf's parents lucked into an even better deal about 2 years ago and got a different skid with a small open hole pattern for much less, about 50 skids for $100. I will admit it was not easy to find what I wanted, it took 2 months of searching but I am pleased with what we ended up with. I'll post up a pick in few weeks after I get the rig to the river and everything set up.

One other thing to keep in mind is storage. We are lucky enough to have a family member with a large barn where we will now be storing almost 150 skids for our group over the winter months. The nice thing about the PVC is you can leave them out in the weather all year.


----------



## hoosiershooter (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's the rough layout of the deck. It's 28' x 12' right now and I have a 8' x 20' mat for it. It sure beats the rock the grounds owner used to fill in the marshy low spot that runs through my lot.


----------



## JSSML (Aug 16, 2010)

that looks awsome. I never thought of that.


----------



## hoosiershooter (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks. Here's an updated picture of the whole setup. I had to make the deck large to accommodate night time corn hole. The boards set on the outer ends and I have clamp light with 100 watt bulbs that I hang from the awning, one for each board.


----------



## Jordan (Aug 13, 2010)

awesome set up, make me want to go camping now


----------



## hoosiershooter (Feb 21, 2010)

Jordan said:


> awesome set up, make me want to go camping now


Thanks, that's the weekend get-a-way all summer long. The front view is of a some friends rigs and the Ohio River. I'm hoping to move up a lot next year.


----------

